# 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom



## hzqw2l (Apr 16, 2011)

Got this today at a local auction.  Will clean up to C9+.  Completely original unmolested early Black Phantom.  Can't wait to get the wax out.  

Crank is broken on the right side.  Probably some over zealous skidding by the original owner.  I assume his dad hung it up and never got it down again.  Original tires and super nice original correct un riveted seat.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 16, 2011)

Condition looks incredible!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow! Nice score!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 16, 2011)

*killer, KILLER BIKE!!!  Good job!!!!!!*


----------



## ballooney (Apr 17, 2011)

Wicked Awesome Dude!!


----------



## Metal Militia (Apr 17, 2011)

can't wait to see this one cleaned up.  awesome find.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 17, 2011)

Cleaned up?   It looks C9 to me as is, just amazing and unbelievable chrome!
Original seat plus a front hub brake, my goodness.
What kind of auctions have stuff like this...ours here have a bunch of armoires and other furniture?


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 18, 2011)

HEY JOHN, Where's the other bike you bought? that Rollfast, that's the one I was bidding on that a Beauty!!!  pic. please


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 19, 2011)

*Sweet!*

Does it have a locking fork and key?

Pat


----------



## HARPO (Apr 19, 2011)

Once again, proof that bikes like these are still out there. The stainless steel fenders are in beautiful condition, like all the Schwinn bicycles. Those bikes cost more for a reason... better materials and workmanship.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Straight Up, 

I Posted it here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14765-1937-Rollfast-Princeton-Badged-Boys-Motorbike


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Pat,
It has ALL the bells and whistles including the locking fork but with the typical broken key.  Wes Pinchont has the correct one for me though so no worries...


----------



## hstavn (Apr 21, 2011)

can a 1950 phantom have an excelsior badge, i just found a bike in a barn the frame looks like your bike.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah.  I just sold a rough Green Phantom that had the Excelsior Ribbon badge on it.  I have a 1952 Boys Panther with the same Badge also.


----------



## hstavn (Apr 21, 2011)

may i ask what you sold thr green one for. mine has frame, headset, handle bars, seat, crank, kickstand, and springer front end with a key broken in the lock. it is in rough shape but restorable


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Apr 21, 2011)

*fenders*

I could be wrong and have been several times. I have never seen stainless fenders on a Black Phantom. Beautiful find in such great shape.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 21, 2011)

Correct.  These are chrome plated.  Maybe half a dozen minor fingernail sized rust spots.  Otherwise very nice Original Chrome


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 21, 2011)

*Ready for Summer*

Finished cleaning this beauty Saturday. First Sunny day here today for pictures.


----------



## Metal Militia (Apr 21, 2011)

*50 phantom*

wow.  stunning!


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 22, 2011)

wow thats a head turner for sure! and that seat is just beautiful! good job on the cleanup...


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful very nice job John, ride her proud.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 26, 2011)

hzqw2l said:


> Finished cleaning this beauty Saturday. First Sunny day here today for pictures.




Wow!  I'm not into Schwinn's, but I have to admit, that is one swell looking orig paint bike, it cleaned up beautifully!  Congrats.


----------

